# Testing



## Reen (Jul 26, 2013)

Just trying to work out how to post photos


----------



## Reen (Jul 26, 2013)

*More testing*


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi Reen, well, you did it...


----------



## Reen (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes Ron.
It helps if you read the instructions 
Worked out how to make an album too.
Ain't we smarties.


----------



## Archer (Jul 26, 2013)

Of course we are...I made an Album yesterday...check it out...


----------

